# Opening day weather forcast!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here it is fresh off the presses from The NWS. Saturday-Partly Sunny and 70...Sunday-Partly Cloudy and 72 light winds...Sounds like High pressure setting in! Oh, well at least we shouldn't have any problems getting into the fields! :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Heat is all we need. ****!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Should have started today! It's perfect outside 60* in Bismarck.

GB3 - I should be in Lakota around Midnight. PM me with your scouting report from this wknd.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Actually, many areas of the state are largely unharvested. It would be in our long term hunting interests for the farmers of North Dakota to get some good weather to take off grain and to push along the corn so that it matures and can be harvested. What will we do if December rolls around, and 85% of the corn in the state is still standing. Also, there may be limited land to hunt even now, so take extra efforts to make sure you acoomodate landowners, as angering them will only further limit land availability. Respect!

This brings up another topic for everyone that will be out this weekend. We have had one of the worst growing seasons and harvest seasons in recent memory. Growers are going to be very busy and hard to track down. Scout hard and don't hesitate to lend a helping hand if you can. Remember, we play on the land, they live off it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well said smalls.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing (mostly wind), so I looked here:
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/forecasts/graph ... plains.php

SE and S wind @ 10 Knots?
Think it'll be close?

M.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great post smalls.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e right smalls...half the grain here is still standing.Com'on warm sunny days.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I fourth that post smalls....what a weird year....


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

What the farmers need is some warm days to fill out the cobs on the corn and then a hard frost that will start the drying of the corn once a frost hits expect farmers to start chopping silage( not a lot of farmer chop silage unless they have cattle)


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

major props on that one smalls, we tend to look at everything thru a hunters aspect but we never stop to think about the ppl that allow us to do what we do. Without these land owner we be stuck hunting with 100 other guys on a 5 acre public land.

Great last sentence, even more incentive to respect the land when were on it, picking up shells, not tearing up fields cuz were in an open area etc etc. again major props.

I hope its warm so that these crops do get out and open up soooo much more hunting around here, but not only hunting i dont want it to put a dent in my wallet to go buy food.

Hunt Hard, Play Safe! Remember, Guns Dont Kill People, Ignorance Does!

2d


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good post. I guess I've always thought of that in a way, but you put it into words really well!

As for the weather...I swear to God we should have been hunting the past three days. Its been in the low to mid 50's and misting all day long. The ducks would be running into gun barrels!

I talked to my Great Uncle who works surveying fields and checking crops. He said this is going to be bad for the farmers if something doesn't happens soon to help them out!

Hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well its suppose to be 70 and sunny. Sounds good enough for me, it might be a little hot for waders but o well, I just can't wait :beer:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Hopefully we get some drying time...most importantly this will be good for the farmers to help them get back into the fields. It will also be good for us as we primarily field hunt...for the most part our best days for ducks have been on sunny days with about a 5-15mph wind. Cloudy is fine too but when the precip starts it generally hasn't made the hunting any better for us...


----------

